# Crinum Calimistratum question



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

My Crinum has developed a growth from the upper portion of the stems. At first these looked like polyps that come out of corals but now the stay out all day. They are gray and look like wool. I have no idea what this, what I should do about it and if I should be concerned. Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

That's algae, just clip the leaf below the affected area and discard.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

It is not on anything else in the tank. I have heard of dipping in 25% bleach and water solution will that work do you know?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Do not remove and uproot this plant, it hates it more than most any other aquatic plants.

Try a squirt of H2O2 and that will kill the BBA. Increase your CO2 also.
See post on H2O2 spot cleaning.

A couple of mls and turn off the filters/current etc in the tank and apply some slowly to the area infested.

You can also use a small bag to cover the area infested and then add the H2O2 to that and prevent it from dissolution as fast.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

I Think it could be a response of a disequilibrium for increase of phosphates, can be? If you don't identify the problem and correct it the algae it's going to come back. Maurici.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Do not remove and uproot this plant, it hates it more than most any other aquatic plants.
> 
> Try a squirt of H2O2 and that will kill the BBA. Increase your CO2 also.
> See post on H2O2 spot cleaning.
> ...


Thanks Tom, my CO2 is at 30ppm go higher than that?


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Maurici said:


> I Think it could be a response of a disequilibrium for increase of phosphates, can be?


 Can you re-word this please. I check and dose every other day. Nitrates have never gone below 5 ppm in the last 2 months. PO4 is 1-2 ppm the 2 not by my intent. CO2 I only measure around 5 PM daily and it is right at the 30 ppm around 6.6 on the pH and 70 ppm KH.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> See post on H2O2 spot cleaning.
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Is that in this forum because I could not find it?


----------

